# My hens chilling in the grass!



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

They are 18 week old Warrens!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Spring is certainly here and the birds know it. 

Good looking group of ladies.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice picture! Good thing you got a picture before poop on the roof, LOL


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

You certainly have some beautiful girls!


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

zamora said:


> You certainly have some beautiful girls!


thank you!!


----------

